# How to properly clean copper



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Looking for some information on how to properly clean copper. I was given this pot/kettle and other than the handles, its made entirely of copper. I'd like to get this cleaned up.

I know that the age of this is at minimum 90 years old and belonged to a great grandmother.

Thanks,


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Use vinegar and salt with a fine Scotch Brite pad.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Use vinegar and salt with a fine Scotch Brite pad.


How much salt to vinegar?


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

Why clean it? Your gonna ruin it if u do, like any other antique. Unless of course u don't mind doing that and wanna actually use it for something other than to stare at it for its natural beauty and patina


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

What ever you do don't clean it..

More damage than good.. 

What r u going to do with it?

Keep it. Flip it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

I have an old wash boiler too and use it to store splits next to the stove. I tried copper cleaners and such but salt and vinegar and Scotchbrite pads brought back some of the shine but not the best.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

OH my gosh... don't clean that!!!! It has a beautiful patina! Please leave it the way it is. Not only will you de-value the pot, but that patina took years to develop and is beautiful!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Appears I better leave it alone.......:lol:

Can I just wash it up with soap and water??


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

cointoss said:


> I have an old wash boiler too and use it to store splits next to the stove.


We do this, too. Identical unit.


----------



## jackstar (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for this thread. I have a large area of copper fascia on the front of my older home and it is totally oxidized and dark. Would this vinegar salt combo work on this too or is there a better application that could treat a large area like this perhaps with a power washer? Thanks for this information.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Copper is supposed to look like that. Don't clean it!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Depends on what you want. I wouldn't say to not clean it. At one time the item was new and shiny and I'll bet the person who purchased it new was proud to have a nice bright copper item.

Wright's Copper Cream will do a super job and bring it back to near new. I use this cream on the bottoms of copper clad pots.

If you like the old look, don't clean it. If you want nice shiny copper, clean away. Wright's is the product you want.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

jackstar said:


> Thanks for this thread. I have a large area of copper fascia on the front of my older home and it is totally oxidized and dark. Would this vinegar salt combo work on this too or is there a better application that could treat a large area like this perhaps with a power washer? Thanks for this information.


It will turn very dark before turning a beautiful green. Again, leave it alone.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

BTW Encore, don't use that beautiful piece for a corn boil or other food related uses. The solder is probably a 50/50 or 60/40 with lots of lead in it.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

ESOX said:


> BTW Encore, don't use that beautiful piece for a corn boil or other food related uses. The solder is probably a 50/50 or 60/40 with lots of lead in it.


Nope. Not certain what I'll do with it but, I didn't want it laying around in mom's barn, with the chance it would be thrown out at some time or another. I spied it and asked about it, then she said to take it home. No hesitation on my part.


----------

